# Worried & Need advice!



## AlysiaDarling (Sep 8, 2014)

My chihuahua is 5 years old and usually very healthy. I take him to the vet yearly, he's on trifexis, and very well taken care of. I even have insurance for him! Anyway, the last couple days he's been making little yelp noises whenever me or my husband gently pet him. It seems to be more towards his hip/butt/leg area (he's only 5lbs, so the lower half of his body). He doesn't make a noise every time but randomly he will. I'm worried bc idk if it's for attention or if I should actually take him to the vet. I don't see any visible wounds or anything. Is he too young for joint problems? Ugh he's literally my everything and I'm stressing.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Welcome to CP! He's darling, and I do understand how very much he means to you. If it were me, I would make a trip to the vet. They can palpate his hips or x-ray if they feel it necessary. He could very well have injured his hip somehow. If the vet feels your fella may be beginning any kind of joint issue, Nupro in the silver container is a fantastic supplement for joints.


----------



## AlysiaDarling (Sep 8, 2014)

Thank you! I'm maybe thinking that him jumping off furniture & he may have sprained something. I'm going to call the vet tomorrow. I'm just so nervous. I've had pets in the past, get sick so fast and pass away. I'm probably overreacting :/


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

We all worry, and I think not knowing for certain makes it worse. If he is showing discomfort or pain, you really need to find out what is causing it. It is probably just a sprain or soreness from jumping off the furniture, but you won't know until he has seen a Vet.
Also, is it just the photo, or does he usually stand with his back legs underneath him like that?


----------



## AlysiaDarling (Sep 8, 2014)

I called the vet this morning and they can't see him till Wednesday morning  

It may just be the picture, but what do you mean? Now you've got me more worried!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hopefully it will turn out to be something minor like a sprain. Let us know


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

In the pic his back legs look very straight, in a well put together dog you should be able to draw a line from the point of the buttock to the ground, and the middle section of the leg should follow that line. In the pic his leg is under his body, so in front of the invisible line.
It could just be the way he is made, or he could be standing like that because he has joint pain. If he has poor conformation, it will put more of a strain on his joints than a dog who is more 'correct'. Of course it could just be a bad pic


----------



## AlysiaDarling (Sep 8, 2014)

They sati they think it's a disc on his spine and gave pain meds. That I only need I worry if it gets worse. He seems much better the last couple days. We just try to not let him jump on and off anymore. We pick him up an place him now. Of course, he still does it sometimes but we try to prevent it as much as possible now.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Maybe you could get him a good glucosamine/chondroitin supplement. I recommend Nupro in the silver-label container. Also, maybe get some steps or a ramp for the furniture he likes to get on and off of. I sure hope for your little fellas case it doesn't get any worse.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Has he been tested for Lyme disease? I had a shi-poo once that had Lyme and if you even thought about picking him up, he yelped! Might not hurt to at least mention it to the vet! 

I hope he gets better soon!


----------

